# Got Cork?



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2011)

I do! 

1000 to be exact. That should hold me for a few months. Will be transitioning over to the new name in the next few months. These are 1+1 Agglomerate. Supposed to be good for 5-7 years according to the manufacturer. Price was very competitive. 

The image is of a giant Cottonwood tree which is predominant along the Rio Grande bosque.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice! Is the bag also full of S02 gas?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 11, 2011)

Very Nice Mike. I like the font and the tree. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do. 

Wade yes it is full of gas. This bag fills two corkidors.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

What is the price again for 1,000 and set up and what will it be next time?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2011)

$0.12 ea plus $100 set up fee. No set up fee next time.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 11, 2011)

Set up is $100.00 for the branding tool. Corks are.12 each or $120.00


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2011)

It is/was so I need to transfer to a corkador I suppose. I punched a hole so I could grab one for the pic, then resealed as best i could for now.




Wade E said:


> Very nice! Is the bag also full of S02 gas?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

So $220 this time and $120 next time? Good deal.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 11, 2011)

Evans Estates
Master stair builder
and Wine Maker


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

No, just the usual
_*Evans Cellars*_


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 11, 2011)

And they will put that exact emblem on. They are amazing and the art dept works with you until you got what you want.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

Lies I tell you, Lies!!!!!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2011)

I pay $98 for 1,000 agromulated corks.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

*agromulated*

And you should also talk about spelling!! LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2011)

I heard there were very good deals to be had on corks coming out of Pripyat, Ukraine and Fukushima, Japan these days......


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2011)

Picky picky picky Damn cell phone keyboard. 

Look @ mike 1st post speelinggss

HE started it...


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 11, 2011)

Those are nice! I may have to look into those next time around.
I think I paid .12 for regular ones.

Where do you get them?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.lafitte-usa.com/


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Those are nice! I may have to look into those next time around.
> I think I paid .12 for regular ones.
> 
> Where do you get them?



Rob I am on my second bag and have been very happy with them. Another member on FVW forum told me about them and now Mike is using them also. They will put as much or as little on them as you want. They will also put any image on that you send them. All for the same cost.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 12, 2011)

That's cool. I will check them out when I get low. How long is the process from first contact with them?

I see they do capsules too.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you have to order too many capsules. I looked into it and then looked the other way. I am thinking from my initial phone call to the day I got my corks, probably four weeks did not pass. That was working with the art dept., approving the final design, making them and shipping. They are fast on their end if you can make decisions on your end and have an idea of what you want.


----------



## ajhughes (Apr 12, 2011)

Did you guys just contact them via their generic sales email address, or did you deal with someone in particular? Just curious.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2011)

ajhughes said:


> Did you guys just contact them via their generic sales email address, or did you deal with someone in particular? Just curious.



Denise Rico
Sales Administrator
Lafitte Cork and Capsule
45 Executive Court
Napa, Ca 94558
707.258.2675


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 12, 2011)

Do they charge less for huge quantities? I'm thinking a WMT group buy?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2011)

I believe all quantities are in lots of 1000. I don't see how a group buy would work. What would you put on the cork everyone would agree on? Then you have shipping to one address and then to the members. Are you going to then compromise the sealed bags to split them up?


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 12, 2011)

I was thinking Wine Making Talk on the side. Buy them in qty of 1k only so no splitting. Order direct from them so Wade doesn't have to buy 20k of them and ship them out. Maybe they'd throw in the setup fee? Just a thought... guess a bad one!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2011)

I see what your saying. They are going to charge the $100 for the die regardless. If I am going to be buying 1000 at a crack the one time $100 is insignificant to have my own information on it. These prices are the same wineries.


----------



## Mike89T (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow those are great! I'm going to have to try that out for mine wine next time!


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 9, 2011)

They look great ...


----------

